# Moving to Malaysia



## Arhin (Aug 9, 2015)

Hi friends 
Pls am a Ghanaian and am about to move to Malaysia in search of job. I hold Higher National Diploma in Secretaryship and Management Studies from a recognized institution in Ghana.

Pls can I get some tips as to how to get a job there.

Thank you friends.


----------

